# Tanning a Coyote..need some help



## bnew17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok so i skinned out a very nice looking coyote yesterday. Put it in a freezer bag in the freezer. However im not sure what really to do next. Im guessing i will need to put "stop rot" on it? Is ordering the small mammal tanning kit from Wasco or somewhere my best bet? And will it include EVERYTHING i will need in order to tan? Thanks


----------



## turky93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Stop rot never hurts,always use it just to be safe.
As for the tanning part,you can go MANY different ways. Personally, I prefer the Mc Kenzie tanning system...if you want info on that let me know. Wasco offers several nice tans though. If your going to purchase your kit from WASCO,Id go with Rittels trapline kit.  Perhaps most importantly though, be sure to flesh the hide completely of all membrane and tissue. No matter what tan you use,the hide will never be soft if you dont get the skin fleshed.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 29, 2008)

ive noticed that most people use a wire wheel for fleshing. I have also seen where people that dont have the machine can use the wire wheel attachment on a power drill or electric drill. Would this be the best way to flesh it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2008)

I prefer to use a fleshin` beam. With a double handled scraper, you can remove everything, includin` the hypodermis. I also prefer to brain tan. It is far superior to anything on the market today. A pork brain, purchased at your meat market, is all you need.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I prefer to use a fleshin` beam. With a double handled scraper, you can remove everything, includin` the hypodermis. I also prefer to brain tan. It is far superior to anything on the market today. A pork brain, purchased at your meat market, is all you need.



Nic, your double handed scraper. Can that be anything hard with no sharp edges that would cut through the skin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> Nic, your double handed scraper. Can that be anything hard with no sharp edges that would cut through the skin?



Yes, you don`t want it sharp. All you are doin` is "pushin`" off everything on the meat side of the skin. It`s not hard to do.


----------



## turky93 (Dec 29, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> ive noticed that most people use a wire wheel for fleshing. I have also seen where people that dont have the machine can use the wire wheel attachment on a power drill or electric drill. Would this be the best way to flesh it?



The wire wheel doesnt work very good for mammal hides...its just kinda gives the skin a road rash look. You can do like Nic suggested,or use scissors,skiving knives...etc. Youll find that there are MANY different ways of doing this.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 29, 2008)

im hoping 32 oz. of the stop rot will be enough for the yote


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2008)

Once you get it fleshed clean, and stretched, you won`t need to put anything on it. No salt, not chemical of any kind. Let it dry stretched, then apply the brain solution to the meat side of the hide. Do this several times to insure saturation, then pull and stretch, till dry.

If you add anything to the hide, it will just have to be soaked out, before you can brain it.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 3, 2009)

Nic or Al,  At what stage in this would you wash the hide?  I asked this in my hat making thread, but forgot to ask when to wash?  After washing what kind of care does it need in drying with the hair on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2009)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Nic or Al,  At what stage in this would you wash the hide?  I asked this in my hat making thread, but forgot to ask when to wash?  After washing what kind of care does it need in drying with the hair on?




Clyde, once tanned, it will need to be sewn into a tube, and smoked over a low smokey fire, more smoke than anything, usin` damp rotten wood.  Contrary to popular belief, this will not make the skin waterproof, but it will allow it to stay soft once it dries. If it`s not smoked, it will dry hard, and will have to be re-braimned and worked till dry, again. 

After it is smoked, you can then wash it. I wouldn`t, I would just apply a good bit of bakin` soda to the fur, work it in good and let it set a while. Then shake it out.


----------

